# Mice on wine glasses?



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

I wonder why is it that everyone takes photos of their mice on an upturned wine glass? Is there something special about the wine glass?

Thanks!


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Makes for a decorative little stand if you will in photos but mainly, for me at the least, they are tall enough that the mouse won't jump off for the most part and wide enough to fit them on there but not so much space for them to move around as much. It makes it easier to photograph, you can also get on eye level and other such things to get good photos to show off typing and or faults.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The base is generally clear, too, so you can see under them.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Fancy mice... key word... FANCY

Get with the program...


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

KanRen said:


> Fancy mice... key word... FANCY
> 
> Get with the program...


come on man, really, i spat out perfectly good water...


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Well why not............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

